# Levbid discontinued?



## sartre1243 (Dec 22, 2006)

I've been on the drug Levbid for 7 years now and it has always helped my IBS and other conditions. Unfortunately, it seems the manufacture of Levbid is no longer making the name brand, which I found more effective than the generic. I've now been told by two pharmacies that Levbid has been discontinued, and now I'm having issues finding even the generic I use to take before I switched back to the brand. They gave me some new generic which isn't helping my IBS and is giving my every side effect under the sun. I don't know what to do, since I've been off my brand Levbid my IBS is back in full force, and this generic they're giving me has made me really drowsy, dizzy, and spaced out.Anyone know anything about Levbid? Is it really discontinued? Can I purchase it overseas (I'm in the US)? I need help!


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

> Pronunciation(hye oh SYE a meen)U.S. Brand NamesAnaspaz®; Cystospaz®; Cystospaz-M® [DSC]; Hyosine; Levbid®; Levsin®; Levsinex®; Levsin/SL®; NuLev™; Spacol [DSC]; Spacol T/S [DSC]; Symax SL; Symax SRSynonymsHyoscyamine Sulfate; l -Hyoscyamine Sulfate


I was prescribed levsin in November. Maybe you can get it in another form? That is only the list of hyocamine sulfate in brand name forms, that does not list the generics.


----------



## sartre1243 (Dec 22, 2006)

This is a complete nightmare, I can't seem to find a single pharmacy who even carries another form of the generic now. Supposedly they're drying up as well. Anyone else know anything about this? Help?


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i was able to get my prescription refilled in dec with levsin and my doc gave me a oanother round of refills when i visited him in jan..try getting a prescription for levsin


----------

